# Apache Pier



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Hello,
My name is Bryan and I fish Apache quite often.
I live about 5 1/2 hrs away. Since Apache discontinued their web page I don't get much info. I am looking for regulars that I will know when I'm there. I have the aluminum buggy with the large rear wheels. See ya this weekend.


----------



## noah (Aug 11, 2004)

I used to fish there but found a fisherman friendly pier up the coast from Myrtle Beach . Its an hour north in the Southport,NC area. Check out the website @ www.oceancrest pier.com. Apache choose not keeping us up to date and dropped doing anything to keep us informed it's not that way at Ocean Crest....see you there.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Hello Noah,
I am familar with OCP. I fished the Rebel Tournament this spring. Great pier but that was way to many people in that tournament. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

you fishing the tournament down at apchie. I am fishing it down there at cherry grove. Dont know how the fishing beens down there at apachie but at cherry grove the fishing has been pretty good.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Yes, I will be fishing this weekend. This past week was good for spot tails,black drum,spots and a fourteen year old angler beside me pulled in a 5 1/2 lb flounder. Mullet ran fair in the mornings. No Kings however. I hope this tournament is better than the last 2.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

i got 2 flounder and a spanish on the king rigs last weekend. I am only 14 also.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

That's great.Good luck.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

b3bunter-
I herd that the tournament was called off.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Yes I got a call this morning. I don't know when or if they are going to rescedule it.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

nope they arnt reschedualing it. Cherry grove is having a pier tournament all by itself. Dont know if apachie is. Do u know why they did it?


----------



## noah (Aug 11, 2004)

*Tournament Cancelled*

I took the Liberty of calling the Myrtle Beach Chamber Of Commerce office seeking an answer. The young lady though polite seemed thrown off by my question concerning the Fall King Mackerel Tourney being cancelled. She stated that she thought it was because of Hurrincane Ivan. She did make several attempts to forward me to the individual who held the ultimate answer. She was away from her office and did not attempt to return the call. Seems strange being Ivans not forecast to be in the area if at all before Mid- week next. I also contacted each Myrtle beach Pier hosting the tourney and they too had been told by the Chamber that bad weather was the reason. The folks at Cherry Grove Pier added there were other reasons but they themselves did not know what they were. It appears Cherry Grove anglers believe otherwise. The fishermen there choose having their own in house tourney this week-end. There were several other similiar comments among the others questioned and when asked what other reason there may have been." No comment was given". You may find it interesting that there are no plans to reschedule the tourney this fall. This strange occurrance falls on the heels of the Young Lady being Shark bitten last week in the Apache Pier section of the Beach front. Rumors are is that somehow once again King Mackerel Anglers live bait fishing have been blamed for that. One side note to this is that Myrtle Beachs weather was a mix of Sunshine and the clouds and brief showers Mid Day. Summer time conditions like every other year the Tourney has been held....go figure


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Noah,
Tell me more about this shark attack. I was at Apache all last week and I heard nothing about it.


----------



## noah (Aug 11, 2004)

*17 Year Old Bitten*

THE YOUNG LADY WAS VISITING FROM W,VIRGINA. THE INCIDENT HAPPENED LABOR DAY. It was reported by doctors treating her the bite was from a 8ft shark. Go to www.thesunnews.com for the full story.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes us people at cherry grove are having a tournament. We figured that everyone has already bought there hotel rooms and everyone has already paid for it. We are having a blast even though we have not caught a king yet. we have over 800 dollars in money a rod, and 2 reels. Even if we dont catch a fish They are still alot of fun. I dont think that the shark attack is caused by the king mackerel fisherman.


----------

